# p4800-e unable to install on ide drive



## bertmann73 (May 5, 2014)

Hello all..its been a while since i felt the need to visit this site. i have learned quite a few tricks since my last visit and have built and or saved alot of computers from demise. I find myself stumped on my latest thrift store find. and asus p4800-e which is the only reason i would ever build a p4 again. i am stuck on finding out how to get it to install windows on an ide drive as it gets all the way through the proccess of loading until it finds the hard drive. it keep saying that the bios will not allow it to boot from this device. upon boot it says no device attached to promise controller and bios not installed. i disabled the promise controller and switched the setup from raid to ide mode and that went away and i got exited but still same outcome on install. i do not have a sata hard drive at my disposal so i have not tried the sata ports. all i have is a couple of old 20g and an 80g seagate. i was able to get my hands on a set of 4 corsiar xtreme speed ddr400 1g memory sticks with the cool led strips so i am trying to build a virtual dj pc for my booth as this set up will look sick. if there are any oldschool p4 builders out there who are familiar with this mobo i would love to hear your feedback.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 5, 2014)

Sure your IDE ports in the bios are enabled?


----------



## bertmann73 (May 5, 2014)

The bios on this thing is very extensive. i got it to recognize my 2 20g hard drives through the fast track control bios but windows wont see them on the install screen. im pretty much done messin with this thing unless someone is familiar with this mobo.


----------



## johnb35 (May 6, 2014)

Can you please verify the model number of the motherboard?  There is no such thing as a p4800-e.  

p4p800-e deluxe maybe.  

Make sure the ide cable going to the hard drive is connected to the blue IDE header just to the left or below the atx power connector.  It's possible you have it connected to the raid controller toward the bottom of the board next to the Sata ports.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 6, 2014)

Or just maybe, you do have the power connector plugged into the drive?


----------



## bertmann73 (May 7, 2014)

the board is an asus p4800-e rev. 1.02 which i believe is p4800 extreme..all is connected as should be. when i try to use the primary ide windows recognizes the drives as well as bios but states that bios will not allow boot from this drive. i checked bios and disabled the promise controller and still not allowing install on primary. when i use the fastrak controller the drives are recognized in fastrack bios and array set but on install windows says no devices are found. there is something i am missing in bios because all my connections are fine. this motherboard has  some sort of dual bios system to controll raid configurations that i am not familiar with.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 7, 2014)

First, since this is a IDE drive. Is there any other drive on the IDE cable, if so are the cable select pins set right?  When you boot from the Windows DVD does the setup see the drive?


----------



## bertmann73 (May 7, 2014)

using the primary raid ide connector i have 2 20 gig hard drives both with pins set as CS because it would not work on any other configuration. i am able to set the array using the fastrack control. they show up on boot menu as fstrk array and are shown as  functional before dvd rom boots. but windows does not see them for formatting/install. there are also the 2 normal ide slots which i tried to use first but windows would see them and state that they are not bootable. i disabled the promise control as suggested from research with no luck.
 Also the mobo is a p4P800-e i was missing a p...sorry.
thanks for the replys.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 7, 2014)

i am now assuming the mobo is fried because i connected all ide drives and set the configuration to p-ata+s-ata (primary+secondary) and they all showed up on install screen but as i selected them windows froze and they all disappeared and i got  no drives found again. i am assuming that the the hdd buss capabilities have been compromised


----------



## johnb35 (May 7, 2014)

Have you tried resetting the cmos by removing the battery?  That is a very old board, so it may be on its way out.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 7, 2014)

Kinda confused on what your trying to do. Which drive are you trying to install windows on? Just hook it up by itself on the standard IDE port/blue port and see what happens. If it shows up when you boot to the windows DVD at the harddrive setup page, just delete the partition. make a new one and try installing again.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 8, 2014)

yes . i used the clear cmos jumper pin and removed the battery. i am thinking it is either a bios flash, driver or ide buss issue from the chipset being overheated... it would have been a sweet  blast from the past setup for virtual dj system. i really want to use this cool ram so im gonna look for an old 939 or socket t 775 that has  four ddr slots and agp to use my sparkle video card.
 just built my msi board. 
I found a fried phenom II quad system at goodwill for 5 bucks and got a proccessor, fans, sata dvd, 8g ddr3 and cooler master 550w psu out of it and then bought an MSI 970-g46 and an AMD Diamond 2g vga and 500g HD. now all i need is  solid state, 8core and water cool...and the second card to run crossfire. this is my fastest pc yet and hope i can keep improving....researching this site and building old pcs as guinea pigs has  helped me learn alot......thanks to all here at computer forums.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 8, 2014)

StrangleHold said:


> Kinda confused on what your trying to do. Which drive are you trying to install windows on? Just hook it up by itself on the standard IDE port/blue port and see what happens. If it shows up when you boot to the windows DVD at the harddrive setup page, just delete the partition. make a new one and try installing again.


Sorry. i missed your reply. i was trying all different configurations for this mobo. it has 2 sata raid ports and 1 ide raid port for 2 ide drives. then it has 2 parallel sata ports and 2 parallel ide ports (ide1 & ide2 normal configuration blue/black) the raid side has a promise controller using fastrack which can be disabled to run a normal parallel configuration instead of raid. i have tried all configurations but either no drives are found or they are found but windows is not allowed to boot them. i cant even format or create on the drives. i got it to recognize the ide raid configuration once but when i went to format windows froze for about 3 minutes and the drives dissapeared. i was using windows7 pro.(maybe xp might work for this mobo?) This was the top of the line 478 mobo so i figure someone here must have had one 10 years ago.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 8, 2014)

??????????????????????:good: Sooooooooooooooooo! did some more research and somone had similar situation and swapped ports an got it to work. I hooked up the master hard drive to secondary ide port and poop howdy im installing 7 on it right now..problem is that its the only ide port that is bootable so i had to  use for dvd rom also...something screwy in bios and i am blaming it on promise controller wanting to use a sata rais configuration leaving the secondary ide port functional for cd/dvd rom connectivity. thats my SWAG (scientific wild ass guess). ill have to say that this mobo has been my biggest confuzzlement yet.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 14, 2014)

now trying to use the ide raid controller but i guess the promise controller is its own entity. array is functional on fastrack boot and appears in boot menu as second devise. usb is in forced floppy mode and is recognized in xp. i was told to run xp and then upgrade to 7 and i will be given updated drivers to run the raid. i found some sata drivers for my mobo that need booting during insallation but i cannot burn them on a flash drive so i can run it in forced floppy mode..........so close. does anyone have any info on making a flash drive emulate a diskette so that i can run the make disc on  it?


----------



## johnb35 (May 14, 2014)

You can't upgrade XP to 7, fresh install only.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 14, 2014)

Why would you want to install XP? There are ways to get around it. Can slipstream drivers.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 14, 2014)

how do slipstream work?


----------



## johnb35 (May 14, 2014)

OK, gonna give a short description of how your drives should be setup.  I'm assuming you have an IDE dvd rom drive.

1. Connect Hard drive to primary IDE1 connector (blue) connector, make sure hdd is jumpered for master.  

2. Connect dvd drive to Secondary IDE1 connector (black), make sure dvd drive is jumpered to master.  

3.  Go into bios and change your first boot device to dvd rom, save changes, insert windows install cd and restart computer.

4.  Press any key when you see text on the screen that says press any key to boot to cd.  Install windows.  

You should have no problems doing this.  No promise controller, no fast track controller needed.  The promise controller is the IDE raid connector at the bottom of the board, don't use it.  The fast track controller is the sata raid ports at the bottom of the board, don't use them.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 14, 2014)

primary ide does not work with promise disabled or in any other setup in bios. i spent days on this and found others had to use secondry. secondary ide now has 7 installed and functional. problem is i want to use the ide raid on promise controller. i am able to set up the array and it is functional in fastrack but cant find it on install...need raid controller booted during install by forced diskette usb but dont know how to burn image to usb instead of floppy.


----------



## johnb35 (May 14, 2014)

Why are you using the raid connector? Raid is only for when you have 2 drives that you want to setup as mirroring or stripping.  If you only have 1 hard drive then you don't want the raid.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 14, 2014)

i have 2 20g ide hdd on primary ide raid already striped but not seen on windows installation


----------



## johnb35 (May 14, 2014)

Do you still have the motherboard manual?  If so, turn to page 5-19 and read on how to create the raid array.  You have to access a raid utility to actually set it up first and then install windows.  You may be out of luck with this board and windows 7 since technically it doesn't support windows 7.  Windows 7 will install drivers from flash drive but XP won't.  I really wouldn't install XP as its support as ended and there will be no more updates.  

You can try loading the XP driver for the raid controller in windows 7 via usb to see if it will work.  Was reading online and have seen where they were using the XP driver for 7.  Get the XP driver for the raid controller here and then just transfer to usb flash drive.

http://support.asus.com/download.as...P4P800-E+Deluxe&os=&hashedid=INIJUvLlif7LHp3g

Select XP as OS and then look in the IDE folder for the promise driver.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 15, 2014)

the raid controller driver is now installed and the array shows up in device manager but not in computer. how do i get to it and can i boot from it?


----------



## johnb35 (May 15, 2014)

It won't show up in my computer unless the drive is formatted and assigned a drive letter.  Look in disk management.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 15, 2014)

how do you assign a letter?


----------



## johnb35 (May 15, 2014)

Go into disk management and you right click on the unallocated space, click on new simple volume if you are running windows 7, then follow the prompts.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 16, 2014)

you are the man!!. thanks. in a nutshell for this mobo i had to install 7 on secondary ide, activate the promise, assign the fastrak array, go back in to secondary profile and install raid driver then format through disk management then finally boot win7 from live profile and find array. the promise raid worked great on my old 20g hd array. now i am installing 2 wd800s in raid.....its funny how you gotta be smarter to install on older computers..thanks again. i learned allot over the past couple of days....that's what these tests are for!!


----------



## Okedokey (May 16, 2014)

Well done, yeah John knows his stuff, glad its sorted.  Stick around on CF, help out others where you can.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 20, 2014)

so heres the deal.. the raid install seems to be piggybacking on the secondary ide with windows installed because i have to boot from a live os to install on raid as bios still does not recognize it. when i remove the old drive i am back at square one and have no boot device. when i put it back the boot screen shows 2 win7 os to boot from and the second one is the raid system. how do i make it independent?


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2014)

What happens when you have a hard drive already in the system and you try installing windows on another drive is that the boot files are boot on the original drive instead of the drive that windows is installed on.  You will have to install windows while only having your raid array connected.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 20, 2014)

thats my big issue is i am not able to get to the array during set-up. only from the os while running


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2014)

Sorry, but thats the way it works.  When installing windows 7 and it won't see the array you have to click on load driver, and load the driver from flash drive.  The process is basically cut and dried.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 20, 2014)

that sucks cuz the driver wont burn on flash. only on fdd and i dont have at this time. how do i burn the image on flash drive?


----------



## johnb35 (May 20, 2014)

What do you mean it won't burn to flash?  Are you trying to install XP or 7?  XP will only read from floppy, 7 will read from usb flash.


----------



## Okedokey (May 20, 2014)

bertmann73 said:


> so heres the deal.. the raid install seems to be piggybacking on the secondary ide with windows installed because i have to boot from a live os to install on raid as bios still does not recognize it. when i remove the old drive i am back at square one and have no boot device. when i put it back the boot screen shows 2 win7 os to boot from and the second one is the raid system. how do i make it independent?



You need to go into Disk Management and repair the RAID.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 20, 2014)

using win7. driver is a make disk app and only asks to insert disk into drive "a" diskette.
i have the driver on flash but install cannot open it in load driver screen. format not supported.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 20, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> You need to go into Disk Management and repair the RAID.



will this allow windows to boot from raid without  the other hdd?


----------



## Okedokey (May 20, 2014)

Ok may be i missed something?

Is this correct?

1. You have 2 HDD both with the same Windows 7 image.
2.  You can access either of those drives, but 2 x Boot Options (Win 7) are shown at the beginning?

If the answer is yes to both, access either, download EasyBCD and remove one of the boot installer version of Win 7.  Restart and enter Windows 7, right click on Computer, Select Manage, Select Disk Management, Delete one of the Window 7 Partitions, and then Select both disks and create a RAID.

Only do this if you answer both Yes and you have a back up of your files etc.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 21, 2014)

yeah this is one big brain fart so far.
i have an 80g hard drive with windows installed on the secondary PATA ide port because for some reason the primary wont work. so that is my original install. to use raid i had to boot windows live because i have no floppy disk to boot the raid driver from during install. i can create the array in fastrack controller bios and install the raid driver when win 7 is running and format the array but i remove the single disk with os and windows install will not pick up on the array, it only finds it in an operating windows system. i am assuming to use raid on an older pc a driver is needed before windows can recognize it. please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 21, 2014)

If we are still talking about the p4P800-e. A quick look at the manual, pretty sure you can only run RAID through the SATA ports. Might be your problem


----------



## johnb35 (May 21, 2014)

Yes the raid driver is needed before windows will see the drives.


----------



## bertmann73 (May 21, 2014)

so i just aquired a floppy and tryin to format it but pop up says windows explorer stopped working??? i have not touched a floppy since 1986 in computer class


----------



## bertmann73 (May 21, 2014)

StrangleHold said:


> If we are still talking about the p4P800-e. A quick look at the manual, pretty sure you can only run RAID through the SATA ports. Might be your problem



there are 2 raid drivers available SATA and IDE for this mobo and the ide is operational and has os on it but ...just need to boot floppy or usb to install correctly


----------



## Okedokey (May 21, 2014)

Use another computer and a program called nlite, to slipstream a Windows install disk WITH your SATA drivers on it.

http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/attac...vers into a Windows XP installation disc..pdf


----------



## johnb35 (May 21, 2014)

I don't see a p4p800-e on Asus website.  I do see a p4p800-e deluxe that has raid on an ide port.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131492


----------



## bertmann73 (May 21, 2014)

yeah thats the one...


----------



## bertmann73 (May 21, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> Use another computer and a program called nlite, to slipstream a Windows install disk WITH your SATA drivers on it.
> 
> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/psg/attac...vers into a Windows XP installation disc..pdf



do not know how to slipstream..does this program walk through it? by the way you guys rock!!


----------



## StrangleHold (May 21, 2014)

If you check the manual in 5.6.1 It says for RAID you have two choices. 

 Connect 2 IDE drives set to Master/Slave to the primary RAID IDE port and 1 SATA drive to a SATA port.

 Or use both SATA ports on there own.

 Read.
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/sock478/P4P800-E%20DX/e1867_p4p800-e_deluxe.pdf


----------



## bertmann73 (Jun 6, 2014)

i think its time to put the 478 socket to rest. I had this thing running and overclocked and still was not fast enough to stream you tube videos without a hiccup or 2. they are just too slow for today's needs. gonna find a 939 or 775 that still uses ddr1 so i can still use my corsair ram and agp cards.


----------



## bertmann73 (Jul 13, 2014)

never say die!! got it running..p4p800-e seagate 80g x2 ide raid seagate 100g ide backup prescott3.2 1m 800 clocked to 3.52 corsiar xtreme speed led 4g ddr400. pretty fast for an old fart of a computer.....had to unzip files to usb and install with various bios settings. that was fun and a learning experience.


----------



## bertmann73 (Jul 13, 2014)

I had a radeon 9700 installed but for some reason when windows updates it malfunctios so
I now have a sparkle nvidia fx5500 and i am looking for a good driver compatable with windows 7 32bit..the one that came with it is glitchy. i hear there are some older drivers that perform better...anyone have any leads? the radeon gave me a rating of 4.0 and 4.5 for a 128mb gpu and the nvidia 2.0 and 2.8 for 256mb gpu...how is this possible? i blame drivers.


----------

